# Sperm Donor Who Sired 33 Kids Says Israel Banned His Seed



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 24, 2018)

This is from June. I did a search and didn’t see a posting.






The hardest-working man in the insemination business is at it again this Father’s Day, doing what he does best: impregnating strangers. But now an entire nation is trying to stop him.

“They’re banning my sperm,” Ari Nagel said of Israel’s Ministry of Health.

Known as the Sperminator, Nagel, 42, has fathered 33 children over the past 10 years, many of them born to New York women after he ejaculated into cups in public restrooms — including at a Brooklyn Target and a Starbucks.



*SEE ALSO*
*The Sperminator doesn't have time for prison*
In December, a 43-year-old woman agreed to fly the Seed Superman to Israel with the intention of freezing his sperm at a private clinic. But before he even left the clinic, Nagel said, an employee disposed of his sample and told him the facility was not allowed to store his sperm. He believes the clinic recognized his name and alerted health authorities, which ordered the move.


The Ministry of Health sent a letter to the would-be mother saying Nagel’s sperm cannot be used in Israel and that all sperm banks have been alerted.

According to Israeli law, sperm donation must be anonymous; neither the donor nor recipient can know one another’s identity. Nagel, the letter suggests, is widely known. Knowing Nagel’s identity and wanting him in their children’s lives, the mothers have said, is the very reason he is in such high demand in the country.

An exception to the law is made when the donating male signs a documents saying he will co-parent with the mother. Nagel — who’s married with three children ages 4, 7 and 14 — signed such a document with the woman, along with six other would-be moms who have also frozen his sperm in Israel.

That sperm, including some stored at Assaf Harofeh Medical Center near Tel Aviv, has not been destroyed. But those women, who have prepaid for annual storage at nearly $1,400 a year, are also not allowed to retrieve it.

The Ministry of Health refuses to recognize Nagel’s fatherhood pledge. According to a letter sent to another would-be mother, “considering the number of women whom Mr. Nagel impregnated with his sperm . . . it is our position that the claim of an intention to perform true joint parenthood with Mr. Nagel is not sincere or reasonable.”

The 43-year-old woman decided to fight back, suing the Ministry of Health for the right to use Nagel’s sperm. The case has been kicked up to Israel’s highest court.

The hopeful mom declined to speak with The Post. Her name is confidential in court papers.



*SEE ALSO*
*'Sperminator' has 26 kids, many fathered in Target bathrooms*
The controversy has left Nagel flummoxed. “There’s a do-not-donate list, and I’m the only one on the list,” he said.


As for the six Israeli women — all of whom are in their early 40s — who have had to put motherhood on hold because of the ban, “They cry to me all the time.”

Nagel believes that Israel hastily changed its laws to prevent him from being a legal sperm donor, he said, based on the findings of the 43-year-old woman’s lawyer.

The Post reported in June 2016 that the New York State Health Department ordered Nagel to obtain a license for donating his seed. He has yet to comply.

Seven new bundles of joy were born of his fruits in the past year — from The Bronx, Long Island, Harlem, Maryland, Orlando, Fla., and Staten Island — some receiving takes on Nagel’s first name, including Aries and Chari. Another 10 babies are on the way.

Nagel’s been fielding requests from women all over the globe. “I have a lot of clients in England,” he said.

Earlier this year, Nagel met a potential baby mama — and her mother — in Midtown.

“I like when they show up with the moms,” he said. “It means they’re family-oriented.”

The younger woman conceived baby Cali, born last month, in an Argo Tea shop that day, via his usual restroom-cup method.

Nagel, a CUNY math professor, has also been asked to be a guest lecturer in a local academic’s genetics class, and recently learned he was the subject of a sociology lesson at NYU.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 24, 2018)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> An exception to the law is made when the donating male signs a documents saying he will co-parent with the mother. Nagel — who’s married with three children ages 4, 7 and 14 — signed such a document with the woman, along with six other would-be moms who have also frozen his sperm in Israel.


How you gonna co parent 6 kids from thousands of miles away? Also are they allowed to sue for support if he’s agreed to coparent?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 24, 2018)

They are all dumb for trying it in Israel.  Men are 100% liable for child support regardless of the mothers income and Israeli kids are expensive.  So naw,  they wasn’t letting Ari with the good hair spread his nonsense there.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 24, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> They are all dumb for trying it in Israel.  Men are 100% liable for child support regardless of the mothers income and Israeli kids are expensive.  So naw,  they wasn’t letting Ari with the good hair spread his nonsense there.


What makes Israeli kids more expensive?


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 24, 2018)

What makes his sperm so exceptional? Why go so hard for such a commonly available commodity? Sperm is everywhere.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Dec 24, 2018)

These uterus carriers have got to be suffering from some type of psychosis.   They should be included in a Psychological Study; NOT A Sociological Study.   He should be made to pay child support of all the Dixie Cup Offspring's he has sired.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 24, 2018)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> What makes Israeli kids more expensive?


Cost of living is ridiculous.  Cars have a 90% import tax so they are double the price in the U.S. You need a car if you have kids.  Single people use bikes. Credit doesn’t exist there the same way as the states so your cash reserves need to be deep.

Once you get past COL, adding that Fathers are responsible for about 30% of the mothers living expenses on top of what the child needs directly  makes having kids very expensive.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 24, 2018)

In the next 10-20 years we’re gonna start hearing about more people unknowingly marrying their siblings thanks to this guy.


----------



## RUBY (Dec 24, 2018)

Black Ambrosia said:


> In the next 10-20 years we’re gonna start hearing about more people unknowingly marrying their siblings thanks to this guy.



But the fact that he is well known, keeps track of his offspring and the women maintain contact with him and makes the above unlikely.


----------



## fluffyforever (Dec 24, 2018)

Good for Israel not allowing their citizens to engage in such shenanigans on their watch. 

I don't know how I'd feel having half brothers and sisters around the world and not knowing them. Cousins, sure. But siblings? It just seems intentionally cruel.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 24, 2018)

RUBY said:


> But the fact that he is well known, keeps track of his offspring and the women maintain contact with him and makes the above unlikely.


For every 10 women we hear about there have to be 5 times as many that do it privately. He may have good intentions but there's no way he's keeping up with all these women or kids.


----------



## fula97 (Dec 25, 2018)

how is his wife ok with this mess


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond (Dec 25, 2018)

fula97 said:


> how is his wife ok with this mess


It seems that he has done it with her blessing. He is very open about his activities, and it is, in the most basic sense, a transaction of sperm. With this in mind, I would assume that if he had meaningful, non transactional sexual intercourse with someone without her knowledge, that would be the time the divorce papers would be thrown at his head.


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 26, 2018)

Lady-RuffDiamond said:


> It seems that he has done it with her blessing. He is very open about his activities, and it is, in the most basic sense, a transaction of sperm. With this in mind, I would assume that if he had meaningful, non transactional sexual intercourse with someone without her knowledge, that would be the time the divorce papers would be thrown at his head.



He has had sex with some of these women though. His wife is not happy- they’re married in name only:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost...s-of-kids-and-there-could-be-more-coming/amp/


https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost...ed-22-kids-has-a-wife-and-shes-not-happy/amp/


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 26, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> He has had sex with some of these women though. His wife is not happy- they’re married in name only:
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost...s-of-kids-and-there-could-be-more-coming/amp/
> 
> ...


There's no reason to mention that the relationship with the wife isn't romantic if he isn't sleeping with someone else so I agree.


----------

